
When exactly did clowns become scary? - gscott
https://apnews.com/533cac182c5841659222fd99f9d00a83/No-laughing-matter:-When-exactly-did-clowns-become-scary?
======
sddfd
Also: this clowns are scary thing seems to be US exclusive? Please correct me
if I am wrong.

------
DrScump
One infamous clown in US pop culture was Pogo the Clown, AKA serial killer
John Wayne Gacy:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Wayne_Gacy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Wayne_Gacy)

